# Carcass Disposal



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is putting all the leftovers in black platic trash bags and tossing it out on the road the proper method of diposal? Seems that's the correct way near Pataskala  What's up with people these days? Great fuel for the anti hunters.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

maybe someone just lost it? I see stuff flying from idiots trucks all the time. I saw a ladder airborne twice just in front of me, huge bbq grill, love seat and lumber. I can imagine someone just lost this as well. Not responsible and people should be fined heavily for not securing their load on trucks.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Years ago while hauling hay in the truck I knew for an unsecured it was $65 even if you went back to pick it up. No I did not drop any was very careful cause I knew the cost. I also seen some jerk couple in a truck she was driving and he was flipping trash bags out around the Belden Village area, N. Canton. Did not have a cell phone, SOB's.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I have actually wanted to know what, and where is proper disposal. We use to always take ours to my ex wifes uncles farm who would have us put them in his back pasture. He had a bench set up on his deck then would come home from third shift, set there with a cup of coffee and shot cyotes off of them!! lol.

Now unfortunatly I live in the city and wonder what doese everyone legally do with theirs if they dont have the buddy factor with a farm or something?

PR


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

do you pay a monthly fee for garbage pickup???? some people don't like to pay it and think the world is their ashtray.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

We have a dumpster at our apt complex. I woudnt figure it would be legal to throw a deer in there.

just curious what "legal" options there are?

I wonder if a local deer processer would take it for a fee?

PR


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

in s ohio we put it out up against a brush pile and put out some foot hold traps catch all kinds of critters coming to eat off it its way back in the woods on my buddys property


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We had this issue arise a few years back, my son signed off with the sherriff for a buck road kill, he was going to dump it in the woods and retreive the rack the next summer, not a huge rack but one for the shed. Someone found the deer in the woods and asked for a receipt for the rack from the Game Warden here. He remembered the deer and called us and asked if it was infact the same deer, we stated it was, the game warden then said he was going to the farmers house to see if it was alright that we dumped the deer there, if it was not expressively authorized by the farmer you can and will be cited for littering. The farmer said it was fine but the law is the remains of deer should go to the landfill. Having said that I would never send the remains of a deer to the dump, just how disrespectful is that of that incredible beast that you just harvested. I would think you will have very bad Karma for some time.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The guy who does my processing either gives the leftovers to someone for coyote bait or puts them out with the regular trash. He did tell me he makes sure the garbage guys get some jerky and summer sausage so they don't complain about an extra can or two durning deer season.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

It is ok for me to put it in a bag and put in the dumpster?

I didnt see anything in my leas agrement that said "no dead deer in the dumbster" ?? lol

I think just out of principal i could do it !! 

pr


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yea you can do it but it is pretty disrespectful of the deer and fuel for anti-hunters should they stumble upon the mess.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

That was suppose to be a COULDNT NOT A COULD!! sorry. 

I agree...I dont think a dead deer carcas flopping out of or laying in a dumpster for martha steweart wannabe neighbor to find is a very bright idea.

pr


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

How is it disrespectful of the deer. It is the carcass right? 
Bob


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah the dumpster at the apartment memories.

Like very, very, late one Friday night I clean (first, only and last time ever)10 big bullfrogs, cut off the lower sections and skin the legs, throw the upper sections in a big paper(there were no plastic grocery sacks back then  ) grocery sack trash bag and throw them in the dumpster. Go to bed tired but happy thinking about eating a bunch of frog legs the next evening. Falling asleep wondering if they really do taste like chicken, I'm thinking, I hope they taste better than chicken because it's a lot of work to get and clean these things.

Fast forward to around 9 AM Saturday morning awakened by a very angry wife screaming at me to get out to our apartment parking lot, which is of course were the dumpster is also. I run out there to find some kids from the apartment complex walking around holding their new found pets, bull frogs that have NO LEGS!!!.   Some of these frogs were still alive and had crawled out of the full dumpster and into the parking lot to be scooped up by a bunch of kids around 5-8 years old who were proudly showing them to anyone that would look. 

It was not as easy as you might think to talk some kids out of their new found friends. 

I was not very much appreciated by my neighbors or my wife for quite some time. 

I felt terrible about what happened, and not knowing how to properly kill the frogs  , It was a bad experience in many ways. That was about 25 -30 years ago and I have never had the slightest desire to go frog hunting since, besides they tasted about the same as chicken


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

weekender..elighten us. I am also curious.
I myslef am not supersticious..or spiritual when it comes to the death of animals.

I throw my rabbit and squirel, and pheasant garbage in the trash?

I guess just personal preference and belief?...

pr


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

but that story was fn halorious!!! haaa.

thanks for sharing.

funny some of the stuff we do in life we later scratch our heads and say to ourselves..."man i was such a dumba**" haaaaa been there for sure.

a story of when I was about 10 and trying to mount a scope to my pelet gun and a certian cat comes to my mind!! haaaaaaaaaaaa

pr


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just my personal thoughts on disposal of the deer, ducks or possum. 
When I first shoot a deer I am sad for the deer but lets eat, I guess. Just the way I look at it. I make sure I take the remains back out to the woods to feed the other animals as it should be. Its the chain of life, you just need to know where you are in it, I am at the top, for now. At some point most will go from needing a kill to enjoying the experience, then you will understand what I am trying to say without anyone explaining. I ask each of you to go out and purchase 2 copies of "A Sand County Alamanac" by Aldo Leopold. Just read it and then you will know what to do with the 2nd copy. If you enjoy the outdoors it will change you and how you look at life


----------



## V-Man (Oct 16, 2006)

After field dressing, leave the remains in the woods and come back the next day. Walla, the remains are gone! It's called the food chain, when it comes to animal parts one man's trash is the next animals Full Course Meal!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

sounds like it depends on wether you process your own meat(not a living pet) or not. if so you have 1 (at a time maybe) then dump it back for the critters, but unless those of you bring the carkas back from the butcher with your meat he will have alot and need a dumpster (for the dump) sucks but just the way it is


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> in s ohio we put it out up against a brush pile and put out some foot hold traps catch all kinds of critters coming to eat off it its way back in the woods on my buddys property


Be careful with that. Its illegal to set traps over exposed bait. All biat most be completly covered with dirt or debree before setting a trap by it. This is mainly due to the chance of catching large birds such as buzzards and eagles.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

traphunter who said it wasent covered????? boy you allways seem to be the first one to start yelling illegal when someone post something and dosent mention everything. dont figure but a few people on ogf trap and you need to know the regs if you trap it is one of the ezist places to get a ticket for something stupid


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You mean like this photo, captured on a trail cam


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

traphunter who said it wasent covered????? boy you allways seem to be the first one to start yelling illegal when someone post something and dosent mention everything. dont figure but a few people on ogf trap and you need to know the regs if you trap it is one of the ezist places to get a ticket for something stupid
__________________


Boy oh boy, you need to cool off. I was simply trying to save you from getting a ticket for something stupid. But go ahead, if you want to be ignorant and still do it then be my guest. So tell me, did you go out and dig a hole, bury the deer, and then set traps around it? I highly doubt it. But if you did then your legal. That is if you had a trapping license. And as far as trapping, I am one of the few on here that do. I look forward to setting traps every year, and own well over 100 traps, probably closer to 200. I even have had an article published in the Buckeye Trapper. I have not once got a ticket or been checked by a game warden while trapping, but if I do, rest assured I will be legal. So maybe you my friend are the one that starts yelling when someone doesnt mention everything. Seems to me you feel a little guilt about something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

> All flesh baits must be totally covered. Foothold traps set on land must be covered.


This is straight from the DNR's website. Even though you should know this if you trap, heres the proof to you.

And yes the reason for this law is such just as the above picture. Imagine what the antis would think if are large endangered birds began getting caught in legholds. It wouldnt be a good thing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont have guilt about anything and i know the reason for the law and i know the laws it is every persons responsibility to know the laws BEFORE they go into the field i was simply stating that you are allways the first one to start quoting the laws to people and have no idea who they are or what they know give it a few years ........you will grow up


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

__________________

You never answered my question? Thats ok though I think we both already know the answer. 

Its not my job to tell you what to do, and what not to do. I was simply letting you know that what you were doing was illegal because I assumed you didnt know. I was trying to save you a possible ticket and the trouble of going through that whole mess. I was jsut trying to alert you of something in a kind way, and you came back with the same old smart "grow up" comment because people hate admitting when they are wrong. It seems liek thats the only comment people can think of on here. Evidently though you knew what you were doing was illegal, and still did it. I love it when peoples true colors shine.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok i missed the question in your half a** attempt to try to prove your point .......... yes we do have a dirt pile and cover it then we cover it back up when it gets dug up by the critters dont try to test me on the laws i know them and have never broke one good try boy


----------

